# Opinions on this dress for a wedding reception please



## Glitziegal (Aug 25, 2005)

I would be grateful of any opinions on whether this is too mych to wear for an evening wedding reception.
Also what colour lippie to wear with it.

I am going to wear pink couture on my eyes topped with pink like paris, with anti establishment, and dark soul at the outer corner, and smudged under the eye- how does that sound?


----------



## jasper17 (Aug 25, 2005)

I think that dress would be just fine for the reception.

Maybe with the eye colors you're mentioning, you could go for something neutral on the lip - VGV lipglass maybe?


----------



## Jessica (Aug 25, 2005)

Are you going to wear a shawl or other cover-up?  I'm a bit on the "proper" side when it comes to weddings.  If it's an evening wedding I personally would recommend a cover-up for the top, being that it has spaghetti straps.  JMHO though


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jessica* 
_Are you going to wear a shawl or other cover-up?  I'm a bit on the "proper" side when it comes to weddings.  If it's an evening wedding I personally would recommend a cover-up for the top, being that it has spaghetti straps.  JMHO though_

 
Hi, It isn't an evening wedding, it is a post wedding party  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will be wearing a sheer black cardigan over it though.


----------

